
Emmet (formerly Zen Coding) v1.0 is out - itsybaev
http://emmet.io/blog/emmet-v1/
======
seivan
Wow, I love the documentation. It's nice to see a tool with such an amazing
docs. Can clearly see you spent equal amount time there as you did writing the
actual software. Great work!

------
elclanrs
None of my favorite editors are supported, Vim and Gedit. Seems like I'm stuck
with the old Zen Coding...

------
anu_gupta
Anyone know why the name was changed? Trademark issues or something like that?

~~~
masklinn
> "It was a “political” decision to change project name and I don’t want to
> talk about it right now. Maybe I’ll blog about it some day. But there was
> another reason to change the name: I plan to use “Emmet” brand name for
> other developer products, and they will have nothing with “coding” (so Zen
> Coding was a bit restrictive name)."

[http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/174cyu/emmet_pre...](http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/174cyu/emmet_previously_known_as_zen_coding_cheat_sheet/#c82bo2t)

Never seen any more fleshed-out explanation of the rename. The linked post
pretty much repeats the final phrase:

> At first, the project name has been changed. “Emmet” is gonna be brand name
> for new tools and not all of them will be related to “coding”.

~~~
camus
Emmet name doesnt talk to me , zen coding i immediatly understand what it's
all about. Why not just keep the former name ? I mean ,zen coding is a concept
more than a product. You dont put a brand on a concept.

~~~
masklinn
> Why not just keep the former name ?

I've quoted the only "explanations" I know of, as I wrote I don't know of any
other. If you want more info, but the developer.

------
kiwim
No official Vim plugin makes me kind of not want to use this.

> The plugins for these editors are developed by third-party developers. May
> not support all Emmet features and actions.

Yeah, I'll pass.

------
Shorel
I think I will keep calling this Zen Coding for as long as I can.

Emmet sounds like something I don't care about.

------
weslly
Remember to donate as well. :)

<http://emmet.io/donate/>

------
ya
where is vim support? :(

~~~
phillipadsmith
<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2981>

~~~
johncoltrane
This is ZenCoding, not Emmet.

~~~
Spiritus
Hmm, seems like it supports both:

 _zencoding-vim is vim script support for expanding abbreviation like zen-
coding(emmet)._

~~~
johncoltrane
Skimming through the zencoding.vim issue tracker it looks like the author as
introduced a bunch of Emmet-isms but not everything.

------
vidyesh
Thank you very much.

------
sharjeel
emacs? No?

~~~
wyuenho
<https://github.com/rooney/zencoding>

~~~
channi
Isn't it a bit aged? Do it have all the new features? I don't think it support
CSS abbreviations. I wish someone maintain the new and updated emmet/zen-
coding for Emacs.

~~~
wyuenho
It's about a year old but still very dependable. I still use it daily. For
what it's worth, Emmet is too bulky. Can you really remember all the things on
the cheatsheet without looking them up? I don't think so. Zen Coding is just
big enough that I can fit everything inside my head, so I'll stick to it.

